# What kind of bee (or fly?) is this?



## rbees

a member of the Bombilidae Family aka a fly


----------



## BeeBop

Ahhh, so it's some kind of fly. Any idea what kind? They just love that ivy.


----------



## dynemd

Some flowers attract bees and some less sweet smelling flowers attract flies as pollinators.
I thought family Syrphidae, many are bee mimics... or rather Tachinidae. Here's a Paradejeania rutilioides rutilioides


----------

